# newbie info please



## nooch55 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello and thanks for any help.

I'im not new to guns, but new to collecting older guns. I found a Colt revolver the other day and seem to be finding some different info. It is a snub nose Colt police positive 38 and my problem is I found an internet site that said by the serial # the pistol was made in 1913. The serial# is 67xxx so that would make it 1st edition, I think, but the blue book doesn't mention a 38 snub only 32 in 1st edition. So any help would be great.
thanks


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The Colt Police Positive made about that time would have been .38 S&W caliber, or .38 Colt New Police (.38 Colt NP). With a short (2") barrel it would have been known as the Banker's Special. (The .38 S&W and .38 Colt NP are the same cartridges, different names.

If memory serves me correctly, the frame was lengthened to accommodate .38 Special cartridges and the gun was designated as the Police Positive Special, and the snub version known as the Detective Special.

Did I help, or just further cloud the issue?

Bob Wright


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

A short cylinder Police Positive was introduced in 1905, they say it was a medium-powered,light weight
revolver of small size. the Colt Police Positive was introduced in 1908 which was slightly heavier and had a more powerful charge.(whatever that means). It was produced to the 1970's. This is taken out of the Encyclopedia of Guns. Fowler,North,Stronge,& Sweeny.:reading:


----------

